# Iwata admits 3D excitement is Fading



## IBNobody (Jul 14, 2012)

This article talks about  how the 3D bubble has busted.They've even got Iwata on record as saying that the 3D effects on the 3DS aren't being more than a novelty.

http://techland.time.com/2012/07/13/the-3d-hype-bubble-is-now-completely-busted/



> Iwata: So, now we’ve created the 3DS and 3DS XL and also have some games out there that are really using that 3D effect that we can see, from my point of view, that it’s an important element. But as human beings are this kind of surprise effect wears off quickly, and just [having] this 3D stereoscopic effect isn’t going to keep people excited.



I am in agreement. 3D is overly hyped. I never pay for 3D tickets because 2D tickets are just as good. I don't own a 3D TV, and I don't care to buy one.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jul 14, 2012)

I knew it. the 3D on the 3DS is just gimmick. None I know turn on the 3D on the 3DS. Nintendo should have cut the 3D effect an invested on more power and/or better tech.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 14, 2012)

I often go for the 3D tickets. Last time I went, 3D only costed another 75 cents.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 14, 2012)

Nintendo havent really advertised their 3D as a huge selling point.
It's not really a gimmick, it's just... there...
having it is better than not having it (price-wise aswell)
altough i would say that 3D still isnt ready for home entertainment.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 14, 2012)

I think of it like the 3DS is the 3rd in the line of Nintendo DSes, instead of a 3D S.
To me, it's the hardware upgrade that appealed to me, with the 3D as a bonus feature.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 14, 2012)

3D when seen on a screen the first few times is amazing, because, wow it's 3D on a screen.

You get used to it pretty easily though, I mean, life is in 3D and we don't go "wow" every time we open our eyes.

Games look nicer with 3D on. It's not a gimmik, they just look nicer. It's not going to amaze you every time, just as people who have have had a PS3 for a long time are probably not amazed by the graphical improvements you get over PS2. You get used to it. You take it for granted, maybe.

Personally I love the 3D, especially when it's not that stupid pop-out crap.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2012)

So I guess you could say that 3D is actually quite two dimensional.

OH SNAP.

Just kidding, I think 3D has been fading since Avatar honestly. For video games, it was never really wanted or needed.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 14, 2012)

Personally I like the 3DS 3D effect, just that the screen is very small, sweet spot is extremely limited and absurd battery.

The 3DS XL sorta fixed these issues.

I agree though, 3D is unneeded. IMO It isn't exactly a "true" gimmick, but it is unneeded.


----------



## giavol (Jul 14, 2012)

It is regrettable if Iwata says it.But also I had the Vita and traded it for a ps3, kept my 3ds tough. The vita wont be to much of a competition for the 3ds because Sony is doing the same with it as with the psp(a couple of good games and the rest just bad ports) .


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 14, 2012)

Honestly I could never see the 3D effects, so I never care much for it to begin with.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jul 14, 2012)

Personally I never really got hyped about the 3D effect. I bought the 3DS(at launch) cuz the better hardware and the future games that could come. But cuz I had a DSi XL found the screen too small to enjoy the games also the battery. So now as *chris888222* said the 3DS XL fixes all that I want to buy one again. I really don't understand how people wanted a 3DS Lite, as if wasn't small enough.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 14, 2012)

admits? when did he deny the fact that excitement dies?

what happened to the 3ds is what is natural of human beings. u can love something forever... ask the married ones.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 14, 2012)

IBNobody said:


> This article talks about  how the 3D bubble has busted.They've even got Iwata on record as saying that the 3D effects on the 3DS aren't being more than a novelty.
> 
> http://techland.time...pletely-busted/
> 
> ...


techland.time.com seems interested in cherry picking, because if the reader examines the full interview, he or she would discover Iwata admits to nothing but the INITIAL "surprise effect" of 3D will fade quickly.  That is not news.  Am I expected to have a "surprise effect" every time I eat a fancyfruit ?  Because lord knows I'll pound fancyfruits till I puke, but that doesn't mean I am continually shocked and surprised by the experience.

He goes on to say
"But I think it’s an important element, it makes graphics more impactful, it proves a sense of immersion that 2D doesn’t have, so I would say generally that 3D is better than 2D. It’s nice to have good graphics but not necessarily on their own, so I don’t think we’ll present [3D graphics] as one of the key features of our consoles but will probably stick with 3D as one of the minor elements of our consoles in the future. "

I don't blame the original poster for this absolute ****job of a hitpiece.  So much **** it's like a Daniel Tosh show.  That interview actually has much more interesting things to say about the future of 3D feature length movies and how Nintendo is ACTUALLY CONSIDERING DISTRIBUTING THEM.  THAT'S the story.


----------



## Icealote (Jul 14, 2012)

I never really cared for the 3D effect. I just wanted new games


----------



## pubert09 (Jul 14, 2012)

I like going to see 3D movies in theaters. I saw the last Harry Potter film and The Avengers in 3D.
I love the use of it to create a better sense of depth, not just to have stuff come out at you.
I know when things are farther away or closer in movies, but I love how 3D emphasizes that.

I need to get a new TV anyway, so I'll probably get a 3D one, so I can watch 3D movies.
And I know I have some 3D capable games, so I'll try them out.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 14, 2012)

I love the 3d effect but I'm also a fan of stereo photography


----------



## DS1 (Jul 14, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> techland.time.com seems interested in cherry picking, because if the reader examines the full interview, he or she would discover Iwata admits to nothing but the INITIAL "surprise effect" of 3D will fade quickly.  That is not news.  Am I expected to have a "surprise effect" every time I eat a fancyfruit ?  Because lord knows I'll pound fancyfruits till I puke, but that doesn't mean I am continually shocked and surprised by the experience.



Well, if you limit your intake of fancyfruit, you will get a surprise effect each time. Though keep pounding them, and anyone will become jaded with the fancyfruit sooner or later. But yes, my main concern with the posting and commenting on these articles is that nobody thinks critically about the sensationalism of vulgar journalism:

Some exec: "Blah blah blah THING YOU ALL SUSPECTED AND NEVER THOUGHT I'D SAY!"

Fake-ass journalist: "HE'S ADMITTED IT! GRAB YOUR TORCHES BOYS!"

Boys: "CAN I BORROW YOUR TORCH? MY MOM'S WASHING MINE!!"

It was pretty obvious from that quote that he wasn't dismissing 3D (and I mean, it could be a poor translation at that, unless Iwata was doing an English interview?), just that mainstream exposure was wearing out the gimmick effect. They seem to have their software game down pat, so I'm not too worried. Still wish the damn thing weren't region locked -_-


----------



## Briadark (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a 3DS but I only use the 3D for videos(Nintendo video, in game videos, etc.).
But in the first weeks I used the 3D for everything.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 14, 2012)

couldn't agree more i hate 3d both in gaming AND movies! that's why i don't go to the cinema much anymore cos nearly every god damn movie is only in 3d and they won't show the non 3d versions! when i get my 3ds xl (this month) i prob won't ever use the 3d setting i get enough headaches already.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> couldn't agree more i hate 3d both in gaming AND movies! that's why i don't go to the cinema much anymore cos nearly every god damn movie is only in 3d and they won't show the non 3d versions! when i get my 3ds xl (this month) i prob won't ever use the 3d setting i get enough headaches already.



They almost always have non-3D versions. They had a non-3D version of Avatar for Christ's sake. Hell I've only seen 5 movies in theaters with 3D (Avatar, Tron, Wrath of the Titans, The Last Airbender (which hardly counts as "3D") and Captain America).


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 14, 2012)

Meh... I've always loved 3D movies ever since I saw my first one (well, nowadays 3D not counting the 80's and 90's one) a few years ago, I've been enticed by it, it's pretty exciting watching movies and stuff, gaming is included, I love my 3DS and I've always played everything with 3D on max, I've never had problem with the sweetspot either, just the first 5 minutes after I got the console. xP

Also, 3D makes the 3DS games look brighter and cleaner, which I like (for example Kid Icarus looks much better with 3D than in 2D to me).


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 14, 2012)

I actually *always* play 3DS games in 3D, but not all the way up.
My excitement towards the feature didn't wear off, but it doesn't seem new to me anymore. Doesn't mean I no longer enjoy it, though.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 14, 2012)

But when studios decide to use t at the last min. the movies end-up looking bad in 3d. The second GI Joe movie for instant is delayed for two reasons. One of them is the movie now being converted to 3D. The other?, they decided not to kill Duke off and the movie is being re-filmed and write'n to focus on him more.

On the topic of the 3DS: the 3d doesn't work as well as the "real" 3D movies when watched in theaters.


----------



## emigre (Jul 14, 2012)

3D is an utter gimmick with no tangible benefit.

Hence I welcome this news and hopefully developers will focus on games rather thanTHREEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 14, 2012)

Glad I didn't jump the hype train to be honest, I've seen 1 movie in 3D and since then didn't bother with it anymore.


----------



## emigre (Jul 14, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Glad I didn't jump the hype train to be honest, I've seen 1 movie in 3D and since then didn't bother with it anymore.



I've never seen a movie in 3D.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > couldn't agree more i hate 3d both in gaming AND movies! that's why i don't go to the cinema much anymore cos nearly every god damn movie is only in 3d and they won't show the non 3d versions! when i get my 3ds xl (this month) i prob won't ever use the 3d setting i get enough headaches already.
> ...


not at *MY *cinema their in love with it so damn much they only have the 3d versions.




emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Glad I didn't jump the hype train to be honest, I've seen 1 movie in 3D and since then didn't bother with it anymore.
> ...


i have a full 3d tv and never used the 3d in it i even sold the glasses!


----------



## emigre (Jul 14, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...



In that case, it must suck to be you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


nope cos i get more enjoyment watching my movies on my 65" plasma with the sound as loud as i want and no retards talking, eating popcorn or kids fucking screaming in the background and it didn't cost me $15-25 a ticket! who cares if i have to wait a few extra months for the movie to be out on brd BFD.


----------



## emigre (Jul 14, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> nope cos i get more enjoyment watching my movies on my 65" plasma with the sound as loud as i want and no retards talking, eating popcorn or kids fucking screaming in the background anyway. who cares if i have to wait a few extra months for the movie to be out on brd BFD.



Cool story, Bro.


----------



## Centrix (Jul 14, 2012)

I honestly don't see it nor do I agree with his statement at all just look around


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> nope cos i get more enjoyment watching my movies on my 65" plasma with the sound as loud as i want and no retards talking, eating popcorn or kids fucking screaming in the background and it didn't cost me $15-25 a ticket! who cares if i have to wait a few extra months for the movie to be out on brd BFD.



watchoutwevegotabadassoverhere.jpg


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 14, 2012)

fgghjjkll said:


> I think of it like the 3DS is the 3rd in the line of Nintendo DSes, instead of a 3D S.
> To me, it's the hardware upgrade that appealed to me, with the 3D as a bonus feature.


Yeah i think thats how i feel too. Thanks for pointing that out. I like the option of being able to turn on 3D if i want to.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 14, 2012)

I barly even use the 3D in my eyes.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 14, 2012)

pubert09 said:


> I need to get a new TV anyway, so I'll probably get a 3D one, so I can watch 3D movies.
> And I know I have some 3D capable games, so I'll try them out.


If I every get a 3d tv it going be well done glasses-less 3d.


or this




I be to like 4-5 3d movies this summer and always leave 3d on my 3ds,so other words, I like 3d. 

Yeah, "News" always twist Nintendo words.



BortzANATOR said:


> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> > I think of it like the 3DS is the 3rd in the line of Nintendo DSes, instead of a 3D S.
> ...


Except it isn't... It is a new handheld, it isn't in the ds line.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> 3D is an utter gimmick with no tangible benefit.



I can see you're in a good position to judge...




emigre said:


> I've never seen a movie in 3D.


----------



## emigre (Jul 14, 2012)

Pleng said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > 3D is an utter gimmick with no tangible benefit.
> ...



Not seeing a movie in 3D= Zero experience with 3D media/entertainment?

EDIT: Changes a word or two.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 14, 2012)

The only good 3D I've experienced is on the 3DS, it's immersive and glasses free, and doesn't cause any eye-strain in my experience.
It just makes things seem much more vibrant than 2D mode does, the effect is subtle in the end and the excitement does wear off, but it's a nice little enhancement I prefer to keep.

Now 3D at the cinema? I've watched a couple of things in 3D, Rio and Pirates: An adventure with scientists.
At this particular theatre the 3D effect didn't work very well and the glasses only made the picture darker, to be frank it made the viewing experience worse.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 14, 2012)

Honestly, I think they should make a few 3DS games that aren't 3D and use that processing power to make the game better.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't get excited by rumble and analog these days. Doesn't mean I no longer want them.


----------



## IBNobody (Jul 14, 2012)

Depravo said:


> I don't get excited by rumble and analog these days. Doesn't mean I no longer want them.



Rumble and analog don't lead to eyestrain or headaches.


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 14, 2012)

if this was about the vita it would have been closed or moved right away for "trolling".

I usually play games with 3d off anyways, it doesnt affect gameplay at all. only battery.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 14, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> if this was about the vita it would have been closed or moved right away for "trolling".
> 
> I usually play games with 3d off anyways, it doesnt affect gameplay at all. only battery.


The Vita doesn't have 3D.


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 14, 2012)

Janthran said:


> pokefloote said:
> 
> 
> > if this was about the vita it would have been closed or moved right away for "trolling".
> ...


I meant when someone says something negative about a system.

Vita = this is not news. Moved.
3DS = lol lets keep this here and laugh at it.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Janthran said:


> pokefloote said:
> 
> 
> > if this was about the vita it would have been closed or moved right away for "trolling".
> ...



Hence why it would be removed for trolling, lol.

But seriously, what would the Vita version of this 'article' be? "Sony exec admits people don't want HD handheld? Thinks Vita would have been better name than PSP HD?"


----------



## Celice (Jul 14, 2012)

Personally, whenever I played a 3DS, I used the settings. I wasn't stupid and blasted them full-on, but found the level I was comfortable with, and I liked the effect. It's not really a negative for or against the system--but you know what is? The horrible anti-aliasing. I don't remember the DS being so jagged. Even if I don't want the 3D setting, I leave it on ever-so-slightly, just to get rid of the jaggies.



IBNobody said:


> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get excited by rumble and analog these days. Doesn't mean I no longer want them.
> ...


It leads to blisters! And dead batteries.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 14, 2012)

IBNobody said:


> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get excited by rumble and analog these days. Doesn't mean I no longer want them.
> ...


Well that's just because of the rudimentary technology involved in current 3D displays. I wouldn't write-off the entire future of 3D entertainment because of this.


----------



## ferofax (Jul 14, 2012)

Let's face it, this is like optical wizardry... some people like it, some people, not so much.

Me, I enjoy it. Immensely. And I will continue to enjoy 3D and stereo imagery when I get my 3DSXL.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 14, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...


Just wear the glasses and close one eye the entire film. 

Anyway, I don't see how this is news; as yuyuyup said, this is badly paraphrased and is completely biased. Every wow-factor wears of eventually, but that doesn't mean you still don't want it.
Hmmm... I think the excitement of having a colour TV has worn off for me.... gonna go back to black and white. /sarcasm

Personally I use the 3D on max on my 3DS all the time and it even bugs me when I have to turn it off if I know I'm not going to be near a mains socket for another few hours. Never had any of this eyestrain or headaches and honestly, even 1 year on, I can't believe people are still attempting to laugh off the 3D as a 'gimmick that destroys your eyes'.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 14, 2012)

I honestly think devs could have made 3D something worth turning on if they had just used it in a way like 3D land did. Use it in a shooter as a way of jugding distance and assisting aim, or a puzzle solving element. But sadly they didn't. Personally, if 3D didn't augment scratches and all I would use it much more. I still standby that it is not a gimmick, it has practical use but it just hasn't been utilized yet.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 14, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Get two pairs of glasses, flip one pair upside down, and wear them on top of one another. It would work.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 14, 2012)

I bought the 3ds for the games. Not the 3D. But the 3D is just there so its nice to have every once in awhile. Its like an ice cream topping. Sometimes the games sweet enough, othertimes you want some gotdang sprinkles. (The problem being most of the time the sprinkles murder your eyes...)


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 14, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Just wear the glasses and close one eye the entire film.
> ...


Yeah and look like a dummy while doing it.



Zantigo said:


> Personally, if 3D didn't augment scratches


Huh?

Also, they have been doing so while looking awesome. Except I didn't think I seen it used for puzzles.
Not saying all games do so,but the added 3d is still pretty nice.


chavosaur said:


> I bought the 3ds for the games. Not the 3D. But the 3D is just there so its nice to have every once in awhile. Its like an ice cream topping. Sometimes the games sweet enough, othertimes you want some gotdang sprinkles. (The problem being most of the time the sprinkles "murder" chavosaur eyes...)


*fixed

I hope they keep 3d for their next handle and improve upon it(with whatever else they add). Really, better batteries should be out by that time.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 14, 2012)

The 3D is a nice effect, and I keep it on all the time. In fact, the games themselves seem a bit odd when the 3D is off, since it loses that depth. That's just me though.

As was mentioned by yuyuyup, it's not the 3D effect that is losing excitement. It is the initial reaction. Back when the 3DS was first publicly displayed, a lot of people were excited and shocked because of the fact it was glasses-free 3D. Not a whole lot of devices like TVs had this, and this was being incorporated into a mass-marketed device. Now, the initial shock reaction is lower because there are more glasses-free devices released, so it now seems like the 3DS is just part of the crowd, even though it was one of the first to start it up.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 14, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


People are supposed to be watching the movie, not you.
Why do people care what others think, anyway?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 14, 2012)

I think it has more to do with how 3D is an nichie to viewing experience but does not become part of the gameplay experience.


----------



## DaggerV (Jul 14, 2012)

That's like saying everyone is wowed when something first comes out and then no one cares two months later, what's new?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 14, 2012)

Shit news thread once again.

3D is awesome and extremely immersive. In fact, I hope 3D becomes more widespread in the videogame medium. It's great for immersing myself in the game.



IBNobody said:


> Rumble and analog don't lead to eyestrain or headaches.




3D on the 3DS doesn't result in eyestrain or headaches for most people anyways.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 14, 2012)

soulx said:


> 3D on the 3DS doesn't result in eyestrain or headaches for most people anyways.



It can take some getting used to, since the method to experiencing that 3D is different to how one usually sees 3D in the real world.


----------



## Midna (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't think they ever really pushed it as the coolest new thing. They were all about how 3D adds immersion and is a natural step to gaming.
Iwata's also said that their next handheld will also probably feature 3D, not as a selling point, but as a standard.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jul 14, 2012)

I've never seen a 3D film in theaters, unless you count the 15 minute 3D thing I saw at disneyland about 10 years ago.

I don't own a 3DS yet and have only played demo's at stores but I couldn't really see the 3D very well, so it did not interest me.
I do plan on buying a 3DS XL for the games but I don't really give a damn about the 3D feature at this point.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 14, 2012)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> I've never seen a 3D film in theaters, unless you count the 15 minute 3D thing I saw at disneyland about 10 years ago.
> 
> I don't own a 3DS yet and have only played demo's at stores but I couldn't really see the 3D very well, so it did not interest me.
> I do plan on buying a 3DS XL for the games but I don't really give a damn about the 3D feature at this point.


To be fair, those demo units usually have a ton of crap all over the screens. That's probably why you couldn't see the 3D.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jul 14, 2012)

Janthran said:


> RchUncleSkeleton said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen a 3D film in theaters, unless you count the 15 minute 3D thing I saw at disneyland about 10 years ago.
> ...


I agree that most of the look like crap and are torn to hell but I did demo a few that looked fairly new and just couldn't see the effect very well....I guess I'm one of those people who can't see 3D. I did own a virtualboy a long time ago and I could see that 3D but that had to be about 14 years ago.


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 14, 2012)

It just boils down to individual preferences, that's why you can turn off the 3D effect if you wish.


----------



## IBNobody (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't mind them including 3D, but I would like them to focus on other things and relegate 3D to a sub-feature.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So I guess you could say that 3D is actually quite two dimensional.
> 
> OH SNAP.
> 
> Just kidding, I think 3D has been fading since Avatar honestly. For video games, it was never really wanted or needed.


It's a nice extra in some cases. The perspective puzzles in Super Mario 3D Land were cleverly executed, for example. Turning it off does sometimes provide a nice increase in framerate though (depending on the game), seeing as it has to draw less information.

Also having seen Avatar, I've seen TRON: Legacy in 3D and loved it (in terms of the film itself and the effect). Glasses-free 3D would be helpful though, because I can't resist moving them away and peering at the screen just to see what it looks like without them.

Shame that 21st century Earth technology doesn't have any true 4-dimensional representational capabilities though. Watching tesseract-shifting looks pretty nice.
(I despise the description of extra-visual films being described as "4D". It's not another dimension, they're just flinging stuff at you.)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 14, 2012)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > RchUncleSkeleton said:
> ...


It could be that the technology behind the Virtual Boy and the 3DS isn't quite the same; as well as it could be that your visual acuity has decreased (and the ability to see depth), so that could be a reason.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> 3D is an utter gimmick with no tangible benefit.


HD is an utter gimmick with no tangible benefit.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 15, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> The only good 3D I've experienced is on the 3DS, it's immersive and glasses free, and doesn't cause any eye-strain in my experience.
> It just makes things seem much more vibrant than 2D mode does, the effect is subtle in the end and the excitement does wear off, but it's a nice little enhancement I prefer to keep.
> 
> Now 3D at the cinema? I've watched a couple of things in 3D, Rio and Pirates: An adventure with scientists.
> At this particular theatre the 3D effect didn't work very well and the glasses only made the picture darker, to be frank it made the viewing experience worse.


I have no idea why, but whenever I watch a 3D movie in the cinema I always get headaches.

3DS made me start off a little dizzy, but then no more.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > 3D is an utter gimmick with no tangible benefit.
> ...


A lot of things are utter gimmicks with no tangible benefits.

Get over it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > 3D is an utter gimmick with no tangible benefit.
> ...



So why have you been caring so much if the Wii U supports it so much?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 15, 2012)

Paarish said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


Clearly you didn't understand what I was getting at.

HD does not have any tangible benefit to gameplay. If he's going to count out 3D for that, then you might as well count out HD.



Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


wut


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



Because the technology that can take advantage of it is becoming affordable and common-place, just like.......3D will be at some point?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > 3D is an utter gimmick with no tangible benefit.
> ...


Some people just can't afford to invest half a brain cell into considering the BLATANT OBVIOUS sarcasm of your statement, it's very very sad


----------



## Pleng (Jul 15, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



Yea I was pretty astounded people didn't pick that up, especially with the original quote in tact and everything.

People never cease to amaze!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 15, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> *snip*
> 
> 
> BortzANATOR said:
> ...


That's how Nintendo is trying to market it. However way I see it, it still retains the same control mechanisms as the original DS did(save the analog and accelerometer), but with a faster processor and a 3D screen. There aren't enough "differences" for me to see it as a new line.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 15, 2012)

fgghjjkll said:


> That's how Nintendo is trying to market it. However way I see it, it still retains the same control mechanisms as the original DS did(save the analog and accelerometer), but with a faster processor and a 3D screen. There aren't enough "differences" for me to see it as a new line.



Sooo... the PS3 is a revision of the PS2 which in turn is a revision of the PSONE?


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 15, 2012)

Pleng said:


> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> > That's how Nintendo is trying to market it. However way I see it, it still retains the same control mechanisms as the original DS did(save the analog and accelerometer), but with a faster processor and a 3D screen. There aren't enough "differences" for me to see it as a new line.
> ...


i spent like 20 mins trying to find how to respond to that post, trying to spit my words out. Couldnt have come up with somthing as clever as that


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 15, 2012)

Pleng said:


> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> > That's how Nintendo is trying to market it. However way I see it, it still retains the same control mechanisms as the original DS did(save the analog and accelerometer), but with a faster processor and a 3D screen. There aren't enough "differences" for me to see it as a new line.
> ...





Pleng said:


> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> > That's how Nintendo is trying to market it. However way I see it, it still retains the same control mechanisms as the original DS did(save the analog and accelerometer), but with a faster processor and a 3D screen. There aren't enough "differences" for me to see it as a new line.
> ...



The way I see it, that's right. The major difference between those systems are really the hardware. The control mechanisms are still mostly the same. What I would consider a whole new system, would be something like from NES-GCN -> Wii, or GB-GBA -> NDS

EDIT: I don't really want to start a flamewar, but that is how I see the 3DS. I'm not trying to change your view on stuff, nor do you have to agree with me, but I'm just saying how *I* see the 3DS.


----------



## NightsOwl (Jul 15, 2012)

I quite like the 3D on the 3DS. I never-- I mean never, play with it off. 

But as someone said before, you get used to it, so you're not going to go "HOLY SHIT DEM GREPHICS" every time. 

If Nintendo wanted the 3DS to be amazing again, they could do it in a new way, with even more good games. Y'know. That stuff. That matters.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 15, 2012)

Not like it matters to me, I don't really like the 3D and just want to play the games. Nintendo can continue to put out quality titles for the 3DS and I will still play it. Right now it's collecting dust because I have completed all my games and traded them in.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 15, 2012)

fgghjjkll said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...


The Game Boy and Game Boy Color had the same control schemes; the Game Boy Advance introduced shoulder buttons (and was still more advanced), while still being in the Game Boy line. The Nintendo DS line is the successor to the Game Boy line, and the 3DS is part of it, but it is not a DS, the same as how a Game Boy Advance is not the same as a Game Boy.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Jul 15, 2012)

Well its not like I even use the 3D when I use my 3DS in the first place and not many 3DS I know even brag about how "awesome" the 3D on the 3DS is anyway. The content of the game is much more important than the whole 3D gimmick anyway.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 15, 2012)

The way I'm seeing now is Nintendo will follow the steps of the DSi. The 3DS XL was bound to come - Nintendo themselves have already hinted it a couple of times.

Personally I believe a bigger screen will still uphold that "excitement" more. 3.5" isn't enough Iwata.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 15, 2012)

I actually still use the 3D in everything. I can't wait to experience on the XL.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 16, 2012)

I only use 3D for Senran Kagura, seriously 3D is only good for games with some decent fanservice like DOA and Senran Kagura and i'm glad Burst will have everything in 3D.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 16, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> I only use 3D for Senran Kagura, seriously 3D is only good for games with some decent fanservice like DOA and Senran Kagura and i'm glad Burst will have everything in 3D.



Glad you don't speak for the rest of us that find 3D useful in other ways, like for actual gameplay.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 16, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Not gonna lie ive bashed 3ds 3d alot. However i dont think thats quite fair of me. I think in all honesty, the 3D depends on the game. After scrolling through art on colors 3D, and playing a 2d platformer with the 3D effect, i can honestly say its really come to impress me. Therefore, id like to keep 3D games. I think if more and more effort is focused on the 3D, itll continue to become way more than a gimmick.


Figured I'd quote myself from a previous topic, since I changed my opinion of 3D a lot.


----------

